
A 16-Year-Old Girl Is Facing Child Porn Charges for Making Sex Video of Herself - Vaslo
https://reason.com/2019/05/29/16-year-old-girl-sex-porn-child-court-case/
======
nathan-io
> At her initial hearing, the prosecutor said the state was not "trying to
> prove a point in going forward with this case," but that "the state believes
> that the respondent is in need of some guidance, rehabilitation for
> something deeper" and "is just trying to help her."

What mental health issue is at play here? Is the problem that the girl
exhibits natural sexual curiosity and behavior? As to her desire to record and
share her experience, I wonder where that mentality came from? Could it have
something to do with the toxic, social media obsessed culture in which she has
grown up?

And it is now the job of the state to provide mental health "guidance" under
threat of imprisonment?

It was foolish for her to share the video with her "close friends," but there
is nothing criminal or aberrant here. It was not her intent to distribute the
video to adults (who I totally agree shouldn't be watching it due to her age).

This prosecution is beyond outrageous, and will leave lifelong scars. She is
without a doubt the only true victim here, and the state is the worse for
having stooped to this. Hopefully the case is thrown out, and the prosecutors
who brought it face severe backlash.

~~~
falcolas
In the US, there is a sentiment that sex which occurs outside of marriage
should be punished. Under the magical age of 18? Go to jail. Get pregnant?
Spend the next 18+ years caring for a child. Get someone else pregnant? Spend
the next 18+ years having your wages garnished.

------
mnm1
The cruelty, stupidity, and absurdity of US prosecutors is simply astonishing.
And these are the people our society enlists with providing justice. The only
thing they're providing is another notch in their belt of absurd prosecutions.
It's hard to believe they are even human at all. They are self obsessed
monsters and parasites on society.

------
phakding
Some of these laws are absurd. How would prosecuting this girl would benefit
anyone?

~~~
chomp
So I think you're asking, "why prosecute a victimless crime?"

There's a couple reasons. Some people want the law to uphold societal moral
standards. Some say that victimless crimes aren't actually victimless.

\- In this case, it's not clear that the male in the video consented to the
distribution of the video.

\- The video shows a girl who may not legally able to consent to the sex act
(The male is presumed to be an adult, but an age was not given in the case).

\- She enabled the further distribution of the video by giving it to a friend
who passed it on to other students.

------
adamnemecek
It's very strange to me how the US justice system is so bent on enforcing
rules that everyone knows are just weird.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
They need to get enforced to get challenged and changed.

This is almost certainly why this isn't getting dropped.

